# Anyone jumping ship to the SGS3 since the bootloader can be unlocked?



## barski (Mar 5, 2012)

Anyone having second thoughts about going to the SGS3 now that we can get our hands on an unsecured bootloader?

* Verizon's SGS3 Unlocked Thanks to Leaked Unsecured Bootloader*


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Nope. At this point im waiting for the next Nexus!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Haven't seen a phone I would leave the Nexus for yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

The aosp support of the nexus is hard to depart from. If I were up for an upgrade I'd still wait for the next nexus.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Not if I was still on VZW.

While I'm very happy with my GSM S3, I would really rather have a working GNex. I just don't have the patience to go through replacement, after replacement, of bum GNexs. Personally, I think Jelly Bean runs smoother on the GNex than the S3, at this point in time.

You just can't beat the Nexus support.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Not if I was still on VZW.
> 
> While I'm very happy with my GSM S3, I would really rather have a working GNex. I just don't have the patience to go through replacement, after replacement, of bum GNexs. Personally, I think Jelly Bean runs smoother on the GNex than the S3, at this point in time.
> 
> You just can't beat the Nexus support.


I feel you. I feel like one of the truly blessed vzw customers to have received a gnex without flaws from day one.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Barf said:


> I feel you. I feel like one of the truly blessed vzw customers to have received a gnex without flaws from day one.


My release day VZW GNex is still working perfectly for my GF


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Barf said:


> I feel you. I feel like one of the truly blessed vzw customers to have received a gnex without flaws from day one.


This^

Although... my girlfriend bought one about 6 weeks after launch day and hers is perfect. Also my brother got one a couple weeks ago when they first went to $99 and no problems there.

It makes me sad to think that so many people have had issues with what is essentially the best phone of the year IMO.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SkullOne (Jul 9, 2011)

You couldn't pay me to give up my Nexus. Friend has SGS3. It's nice but I still like my GNex more.


----------



## nybadboy11 (Mar 25, 2012)

I second that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

Have 2 upgrades available and I have zero interest in the SGS3. That home button and touchwiz are deal breakers for me.

Have a feeling I'll be using my Nexus for a looooong time considering Its HIGHLY unlikely VZW will be getting the new Nexus this Winter....bastards

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## barski (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm worried about who will be building the next Nexus. Motorola normally has a nice build/ design but will go cheap on one part or another. Like the Razr's screen for example. Or put currently standard hardware under the hood rather than bringing something new and future proof. Samsung has won my heart with the Nexus. Overall I'm impressed, other than the radio could be stronger.

As for the SGS3 the home button is a huge issue for me as well. I'm waiting for prices to come down to the $300 mark off contract and i'll see where development is on it before i decided to buy or not.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

barski said:


> I'm worried about who will be building the next Nexus. Motorola normally has a nice build/ design but will go cheap on one part or another. Like the Razr's screen for example. Or put currently standard hardware under the hood rather than bringing something new and future proof. Samsung has won my heart with the Nexus. Overall I'm impressed, other than the radio could be stronger.
> 
> As for the SGS3 the home button is a huge issue for me as well. I'm waiting for prices to come down to the $300 mark off contract and i'll see where development is on it before i decided to buy or not.


By the time the next nexus is announced the sgs3 price will be attractive enough to buy if the new nexus doesn't suit you.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't get why the home button is an issue for people. I flashed a softkey mod & now it's just like a Galaxy nexus. I can even use the home key to long press for the camera app, then use the home key to snap pictures as fast as i can. The capacitive keys are turned off as well, so I forget they are even there.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm considering it, but my Gnex would go to my wife, so I could always go back to the Gnex if the SGS3 isn't what I want.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I don't get why the home button is an issue for people. I flashed a softkey mod & now it's just like a Galaxy nexus. I can even use the home key to long press for the camera app, then use the home key to snap pictures as fast as i can. The capacitive keys are turned off as well, so I forget they are even there.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


I just think its ugly. If I had never owned the GN I wouldn't care but after having a button less face I just dont think I can go back.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cupfulloflol (Dec 15, 2011)

While one could argue that in most ways the SGS3 is a better phone in most areas, I don't think it is worth the price of admission. With the VZW GN being free (or very close to it) some places vs ~$200 for the SGS3, the price per performance in my mind is definitely with the GN.

Also, I don't want to lose my unlimited data plan. The only way to do that would be to buy second hand, or full price. I am definitely not paying those prices for a device that is only marginally better. Actually, let me rephrase that. My wife wouldn't let me pay full price for a new phone ( haha ).

If both were free, and I wouldn't lose my unlimited data plan, then I would probably at least put heavy thought into taking the SGS3. But with as strong as the development community is for the GN, I am not so sure I would end up walking away with the SGS3.


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

I hear there is reports of hard bricks occurring when users are attempting to run the custom process to unlock it that was provided by a hacker. I'd wait till the fog clears on that phone first.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## britinfitz (Dec 23, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> I just think its ugly. If I had never owned the GN I wouldn't care but after having a button less face I just dont think I can go back.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


+1


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

1. The bootloader hasn't been unlocked, but a work around has been found to flash an insecure boot.img to the SGS3.
2. Mod Edit: No trading on RootzWiki 

I was joking!


----------



## Skrazz (Aug 23, 2011)

Not even slightly interested. Handled one of these for about 10 minutes. I love Samsung handsets but the GNex takes the cake in aesthetics, performance, and overall customization. I'm aware there's a bump in hardware specs in the GSIII but that's not enough for me. When will they scrap that hardware button?!


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

even w/ an unsecured bootloader or the dev edition, what kind of support does the verizon s3 have?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

My neighbors just got the SGS3 on VzW and while the phone seems responsive/quick I can NOT stand the home button. It is so annoying!!!! No thanks!

Oh and have I mentioned TouchWiz is uglier than sin?


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Everyone keeps bringing up TouchWiz as if anybody here would keep it instead of flashing CM10.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

nhat said:


> Everyone keeps bringing up TouchWiz as if anybody here would keep it instead of flashing CM10.


That's like buying an HTC phone when you hate Sense. The majority of ROMs were Sense ROMs on their phones and the SGS3 main population of ROMs will be TouchWiz. I like to have options and the SGS3 won't have many AOSP options and I'm sure there will be far too many little issues on AOSP on that device that I wouldn't even want to run it, so I'd be stuck with TouchWiz.

All I can think of here is CM7 on the TBolt. Slayher did a great job with it but there were far too many annoyances due to the RIL and other things that made it annoying to use daily. I feel this will be no different but I could be wrong.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Played with the gnex and s3 and must say the s3 was so much more fluid and had better data than the gnex. Only good thing for the gnex is its a Google phone. If I had to choose it would be the s3. With the unlocked boot loader I see more people making the Exodus from other phones including the gnex as it seems like Samsung finally got it right.

The blue s3 I saw had a cover that folded over the screen and was part of the battery door. While the white version did not. Thought it was a cool feature but would get tattered quickly.

yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> That's like buying an HTC phone when you hate Sense. The majority of ROMs were Sense ROMs on their phones and the SGS3 main population of ROMs will be TouchWiz. I like to have options and the SGS3 won't have many AOSP options and I'm sure there will be far too many little issues on AOSP on that device that I wouldn't even want to run it, so I'd be stuck with TouchWiz.
> 
> All I can think of here is CM7 on the TBolt. Slayher did a great job with it but there were far too many annoyances due to the RIL and other things that made it annoying to use daily. I feel this will be no different but I could be wrong.


So far the only annoying thing about cm10 on the S3 is the memory leak. Which apparently is even on the stock ROMs. CM10 is pretty stable & I expect it to only get better as time goes on.

Home button can be disabled, capacitive lights disabled & softkey mod added. There's even a mod to long press home button for camera app, then snap pics with the home button. I find that incredibly usefull, because having to touch the screen to take a picture messes up my shot sometimes. Really the home button is so low, that I hardly ever notice it's there.

With all that said, I would still rather have a working GNex because the support is unmatched. I just can't knock the S3 either, because Sammy did do an excellent job on the phone. S3 with Nexus support would be my perfect phone.

To each there own tho


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

brkshr said:


> So far the only annoying thing about cm10 on the S3 is the memory leak. Which apparently is even on the stock ROMs. CM10 is pretty stable & I expect it to only get better as time goes on.
> 
> Home button can be disabled, capacitive lights disabled & softkey mod added. There's even a mod to long press home button for camera app, then snap pics with the home button. I find that incredibly usefull, because having to touch the screen to take a picture messes up my shot sometimes. Really the home button is so low, that I hardly ever notice it's there.
> 
> ...


Nicely said, I like it! I just can't justify the phone for me personally but my neighbors just switched from iPhone 4 and they seem to like it thus far. Hell I even suggested it to them over any other VzW android phone. If they had Android prior I'd tell them to get the GNex but I figured the SGS3 will give them a better first experience on Android than the Nexus. The best thing the SGS3 has going for it IMO is the thin factor and it's speed.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Nicely said, I like it! I just can't justify the phone for me personally but my neighbors just switched from iPhone 4 and they seem to like it thus far. Hell I even suggested it to them over any other VzW android phone. If they had Android prior I'd tell them to get the GNex but I figured the SGS3 will give them a better first experience on Android than the Nexus. The best thing the SGS3 has going for it IMO is the thin factor and it's speed.


Honestly, I found ICS TouchWiz to have some lag to it. I'm really hoping that the JB update will bring the butter with it. Then I think it will be a real iphone killer. I'm hoping to convince my bro to get an S3 when the JB update pushes through.

I wouldn't recommend anyone leave their working GNex for an S3. But if you are going through replacement after replacement, like I started to. Then I would say you may as well get an S3 & be done with it.

I will be getting a Nexus when they come out Nov/Dec! My S3 is just to tide me over until then.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I actually have them both and the nexus has the dev support that's killn em right now, but hopefully now that the boot loader is unlocked on the sg3 it'll get more aosp luv. I love my nexus trust me but my sg3 is a beast also, of course its rooted and unlocked with CM10 running on it non kexec. To each his own on what phone you wna run but I must say theyre both awesome phones. Plus the battery life on my sg3 is crazy good, 2 hrs screen on time with 8 1/2 hrs life but I haven't ran it down to less then 50% yet and that's NO WIFI just straight 4g.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Everything is great on the VZW Nexus beside the manufacturer of the LTE radio... The Via 7.1 sucks!!! Hoping for a VZW Nexus on the next go around with at least a Qualcomm 4G radio or better...


----------



## jaime3344 (May 23, 2012)

I wanted to get an s3 so bad when it came out, but I'm not eligible for an upgrade yet. I almost spent the money to get it anyway. I'm glad I never did. There is so much more available for the nexus. I think I'll wait for the next nexus too!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm jumping. Better battery life, faster phone, and an unlocked boot loader. Count me in. 
Tbh the nexus is a great phone but battery life brings the quality of the device down if it had better battery life I probably wouldn't but I would like to use my phone through out the day instead of leaving it to idle in my pocket.


----------



## RW-1 (Jun 30, 2012)

Orig Gnex bought in Dec working great.

Neighbor got an S3, nice, but not worth it to ditch my Gnex. Plain and simple.

As to longevity, heck I haven't even began OC'ing it for any specific app need, so what does that tell you? 

Lately I've been playing with actually keeping on wifi, letting it hit my home network there and on my network at my office.

Batt life much better, 4G may be nice but it does suck the juice ...

Still, I don't see anything coming down the pike that would make me want to get rid of mine, with the previously stated reasons, keeping unlim plan, etc.

When I do most likely it will be to another Nexus Device. It will be interesting to see that the small Google consortium of Nexus developers comes out with this winter ...

I'll pay retail to stay unlim and get it when I'm ready and have a reason to do so. Just because the newest one is released however doesn't diminish what this Gnex can do.


----------



## barski (Mar 5, 2012)

* Motorola Launches "Unlock My Device" Site - Bootloader Freedom Has Come At Last*

Well that throws another cat into the bag.

I, as well, will be getting the next Nexus phone. The Gnex has been a real treat.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

barski said:


> * Motorola Launches "Unlock My Device" Site - Bootloader Freedom Has Come At Last*
> 
> Well that throws another cat into the bag.
> 
> I, as well, will be getting the next Nexus phone. The Gnex has been a real treat.


Say what!!!









Edit: Looks like I'll be trying out the new RAZR HD then

Edit edit: I'm still in shock & aww! This must be Google's doing...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Say what!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not every device will be unlockable I'm sure. *cough*VzW devices*cough*


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Not every device will be unlockable I'm sure. *cough*VzW devices*cough*


I was thinking there might be some rules going there. IDK. I'm gonna have to try this on my POS Bionic tonight.

I would try now but I'm leaving for vacation... everyones gonna be pissed when they see me on my phone all night


----------



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

I picked my nexus up about 3 weeks ago from best buy and its the best damn handset I have had. love the huge screen the hardware is plenty fast.

I'm satisfied.

oh yea, best buy paid me 50.00 to buy the phone.. so I spent 0.00 and got a 50.00 gift card.. talk about good deal.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I was thinking there might be some rules going there. IDK. I'm gonna have to try this on my POS Bionic tonight.
> 
> I would try now but I'm leaving for vacation... everyones gonna be pissed when they see me on my phone all night


Actually I think as part of VzW getting that spectrum for LTE they can't block people from access to their network for things such as this so maybe they will have VzW phones unlockable...but not counting on it.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd question whether Moto has a gimped unlock, like HTC's as well.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> I'd question whether Moto has a gimped unlock, like HTC's as well.


I'm sure they do...it's Moto we are talking about afterall.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

What I don't understand is if Google owns Motorola mobile why does moto phones have locked boot loaders if Google is all about open source and freedom of making your phone your own?

yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> What I don't understand is if Google owns Motorola mobile why does moto phones have locked boot loaders if Google is all about open source and freedom of making your phone your own?
> 
> yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


It's still run as a seperate company and they just finished getting approval I believe.


----------



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

Yarly, you can now pick up a GS3 cause the bootloader is unlocked.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

yarly said:


> I'd question whether Moto has a gimped unlock, like HTC's as well.


As of right now it works on 4 devices, two of which are the XOOM. It probably half-assed unlocks like HTC, but it doesn't matter if it doesn't work on anything worthwhile.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Gorilla said:


> Yarly, you can now pick up a GS3 cause the bootloader is unlocked.


I could, but wouldn't 

Those not happy with the GNexus or want an alternative though, that's what I would point them to.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

As the owner of the i9300, toro, and i535 i have to say JellyBean on the S4 and the exynos along with the bigger, richer display bring the experience to a whole new level, not to mention the battery life. I love my galaxy nexus but theres no question that the TI SoC was dated when the phone shipped and has only aged more. While i am VERY IMPRESSED with the software optimizations of jellybean on the galaxy nexus It simply is not as responsive, smooth, or beautiful on the us and/or euro s3...just my .02 That said the actual build quality of the galaxy nexus i think is superior. I have a release day nexus that has never experienced any data issues...Dont think ill ever sell it. That said i keep both of my sims in my s3's at all times these days..


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

The switch would be worth it for the people annoyed if there nexus keeps dropping signal.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

This doesn't make alot of sense... The Xoom has always been unlockable... oem unlock?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> This doesn't make alot of sense... The Xoom has always been unlockable... oem unlock?


This is Motorola. Nothing they do HAS to make sense. Now they can say they unlock their bootloaders.


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Hell no, AOSP on other (4g) phones is very much meh. Data drops constantly and various instability problems that don't occur on the gnexus.


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone here done comparisons between signal quality on the gs3 versus the gnexus (verizon variants?)


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

exarkun said:


> Anyone here done comparisons between signal quality on the gs3 versus the gnexus (verizon variants?)


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

exarkun said:


> Anyone here done comparisons between signal quality on the gs3 versus the gnexus (verizon variants?)


That's actually quite interesting, if the signal strength is improved, it would be a big reason for gnex owners who live in low coverage areas to switch.

Edit: damnit! Ninja'd by the answer...lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

What app is that??


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

BennyJr said:


> What app is that??


My app 

It's in the OP of the pinned topic I created a few months ago.

SNR is better from what I know on the S3. SNR is also what's important as far as interference between you and the tower. Higher the number, the better.


----------



## BrUhNiGGs (Apr 2, 2012)

So after going through 6 replacement Galaxy Nexus's from Verizon, I still cannot find the perfect one and is irritating the s*** out of me. Its really a hit or miss when it comes to the CLNR's. Sometimes ill get a gnex with a good screen with a good 4g radio, or ill get a gnex with a good 4g radio but a very bad (over saturated with purple or red) screen. As I am getting very tired of this and can't find myself a perfect Galaxy Nexus as I wish I could, I might as well jump ship to a CLN SGS3. From what I've heard, VZW doesn't even have any refurbs for the SGS3 at the moment and can only send out brand new ones that have been opened and re-packaged. As I read through this whole thread, many people have said its only worth it to go to SGS3 if you dont have a good gnex and is going through exactly what I am. So I might as well go for it...


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

My only problem would be the wait for pure aosp to get to it. Galaxy Nexus (LTE) would be within a day/s of release, but it might take a while for CM10/11 to get everything working just right. I'm content right now with mine


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

deltaechoe said:


> Hell no, AOSP on other (4g) phones is very much meh. Data drops constantly and various instability problems that don't occur on the gnexus.


The AOSP SGS3 RIL is still semi under construction and i assure you that the the d2vzw (aka i535) running aosp (liquid) holds LTE better than any device, running any OS i've ever had to date. Ive had my fair share of experience with LTE aswell...


----------



## eman3316 (Aug 27, 2011)

jr313 said:


> I actually have them both and the nexus has the dev support that's killn em right now, but hopefully now that the boot loader is unlocked on the sg3 it'll get more aosp luv. I love my nexus trust me but my sg3 is a beast also, of course its rooted and unlocked with CM10 running on it non kexec. To each his own on what phone you wna run but I must say theyre both awesome phones. Plus the battery life on my sg3 is crazy good, 2 hrs screen on time with 8 1/2 hrs life but I haven't ran it down to less then 50% yet and that's NO WIFI just straight 4g.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


This is what has me very jealous of the S3 right now! Thanks for rubbing it in!!!


----------



## Breezer23 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm debating it but I think I'll hold off until I hear more about the Galaxy Note 2 or the rumored HTC competitor. That's assuming either of them come out for Verizon. I swear my Galaxy Nexus is feeling slower these days.

I'm also a huge case whore so I know I should probably stay away from the Galaxy S III hahaha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrUhNiGGs (Apr 2, 2012)

For anyone who got an SGS3 for there replacement gnex through Verizon, did you get to keep your unlimited plan? And is there a choice between the 16gb and 32gb?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

nocoast said:


> The AOSP SGS3 RIL is still semi under construction and i assure you that the the d2vzw (aka i535) running aosp (liquid) holds LTE better than any device, running any OS i've ever had to date. Ive had my fair share of experience with LTE aswell...


I like your work on these roms... but I'm confused?what are the names if those devices of which you speak?


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

chefb said:


> I like your work on these roms... but I'm confused?what are the names if those devices of which you speak?


d2vzw/i535 is the model name for the verizon sgs3...d2 is the common prefix used for the north american S3's...others include d2tmo, d2spr, d2can (canada) etc.


----------



## FIRE AND ICE (Aug 15, 2011)

My gnexus all the way all day!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Honestly if I could I might. That being said I don't know if I would sell my nexus just in case. I did once and it was a mistake.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

No.

Its not much of an upgrade from the GNex, and doesn't have near the support (and probably won't, since Nexus phones usually are tops for development..) that the GNex has.

Also, I have 3 batteries and an external battery charger, so battery life isn't an issue for me xD

Trollin' from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## barski (Mar 5, 2012)

Today I got to play with the SGS3 a little bit more. TouchWiz...should be laid to rest without a proper burial. If that beast had straight up 4.1 without any overlay, it'd be nice. Maybe with custom ROMS this will happen. The home button does suck, but I could get used to it, i think.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Pathology said:


> No.
> 
> Its not much of an upgrade from the GNex, and doesn't have near the support (and probably won't, since Nexus phones usually are tops for development..) that the GNex has.
> 
> ...


 I'd disagree with it not being much of an upgrade... The rest may be true though. double the ram, better GPU and a cpu lightyears above.


----------



## Tybaltus PRIME (Jun 7, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Played with the gnex and s3 and must say the s3 was so much more fluid and had better data than the gnex. Only good thing for the gnex is its a Google phone. If I had to choose it would be the s3. With the unlocked boot loader I see more people making the Exodus from other phones including the gnex as it seems like Samsung finally got it right.
> 
> The blue s3 I saw had a cover that folded over the screen and was part of the battery door. While the white version did not. Thought it was a cool feature but would get tattered quickly.
> 
> yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


Ya stock sure the sg 3.. but buddy working jelly bean custom by the dozens on my gnex...ya that's right... ocd stable up to 1.8 ... still shitting on eerthing at present .. custom gnex is as fluid if not more than sg3... true story I tethered 2.2mb/s down to my tablet last week... just sayin a store run cld never give an idea of gnex capabilities... Google phone is the least of its benefits ...dev communities and processor is most..screens not half bad either

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshoid (Jul 28, 2011)

I would want a full day with the SGS3 to better understand how smooth it operates and how long the battery life is. The GN battery life leaves much to be desired. I do love my GM even with leak battery, especially coming from a D2G.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I took the jump and bought a SGS3 to play with while keeping my GN as a "backup".


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

barski said:


> Today I got to play with the SGS3 a little bit more. TouchWiz...should be laid to rest without a proper burial. If that beast had straight up 4.1 without any overlay, it'd be nice. Maybe with custom ROMS this will happen. The home button does suck, but I could get used to it, i think.


I run 4.1.1 aosp on my i535 and its wonderful
Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Tybaltus PRIME said:


> Ya stock sure the sg 3.. but buddy working jelly bean custom by the dozens on my gnex...ya that's right... ocd stable up to 1.8 ... still shitting on eerthing at present .. custom gnex is as fluid if not more than sg3... true story I tethered 2.2mb/s down to my tablet last week... just sayin a store run cld never give an idea of gnex capabilities... Google phone is the least of its benefits ...dev communities and processor is most..screens not half bad either
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah but remember the s3 just got its boot loader unlocked. Also look at how long before jb was ported and all the issues it had on the Verizon gnex. Sure gnex will have more of a following because many gnex owners can be compared to iPhone owners. Putting up with a bunch of crap and issues. Wow I wouldn't brag about tethering 2.2 mbps. I tether my bolt and get 5 to 7 mbps. Watch beings the boot loader got unlocked on the s3 watch the deving community to explode. The s3 is what the gnex should of been.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> The s3 is what the gnex should of been.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


p-e-r-i-o-d.
Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

@nocoast

Would we would be seeing Liquid for the SGSIII?


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

I will wait for the next nexus....I have upgrade available on second line but see no reason to change

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrUhNiGGs (Apr 2, 2012)

I just gotta see if the VZW representatives will offer me an S3. Its going to be my 7th replacement gnex on Tuesday and if it turns out bad, I'm done...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

BrUhNiGGs said:


> I just gotta see if the VZW representatives will offer me an S3. Its going to be my 7th replacement gnex on Tuesday and if it turns out bad, I'm done...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


More than likely they don't offer the newest and best phones as replacements. I bet they offer you a rezound, Droid charge, or revolution as a replacement.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrUhNiGGs (Apr 2, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> More than likely they don't offer the newest and best phones as replacements. I bet they offer you a rezound, Droid charge, or revolution as a replacement.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah the thing is a couple people with my situation have gotten an S3. They happened to have gotten lucky with the supervisor to have offered them...and sure as well I will never take anything besides an S3 if I'm gonna switch from my gnex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah its the luck of the draw of who you get on the phone. Just keep calling until you get that right person. It can be hard. Good luck and wish I could get one they are nice.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> @nocoast
> 
> Would we would be seeing Liquid for the SGSIII?


i believe his answer will be y-e-s.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

Tybaltus PRIME said:


> Ya stock sure the sg 3.. but buddy working jelly bean custom by the dozens on my gnex...ya that's right... ocd stable up to 1.8 ... still shitting on eerthing at present .. custom gnex is as fluid if not more than sg3... true story I tethered 2.2mb/s down to my tablet last week... just sayin a store run cld never give an idea of gnex capabilities... Google phone is the least of its benefits ...dev communities and processor is most..screens not half bad either
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


my moms rooted s3 running official cm10 nightlies is much smoother running at 1.5ghz than my gnex will ever be even if its overclocked to 1.8ghz(which im running a kernel that allows it but im not overclocked at all)

the sgs3 just flies and it lasts forever as well and now with an unlocked bootloader i can see that thing lasting much longer with the dev community than the gnex would and as much as i love my gnex im going to sell it for the s3 just because it gets better battery life

oh and you dont compare a rooted device to a stock device, you always compare apples to apples, and not apples to oranges
dont be like the iphone fan boys comparing a iphone 4 to an old OG droid or an iphone 4s to a droid x

if you were to ever use an s3 for more than whats at the store and actually play with it while its rooted and maybe even overclocked to 1.9ghz, you will probably change your mind....


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

BrUhNiGGs said:


> Yeah the thing is a couple people with my situation have gotten an S3. They happened to have gotten lucky with the supervisor to have offered them...and sure as well I will never take anything besides an S3 if I'm gonna switch from my gnex.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


try using social engineering, i use it quite a bit to get things i want, ether for free or for a small fee


----------



## cvo515 (Sep 21, 2011)

nhat said:


> I took the jump and bought a SGS3 to play with while keeping my GN as a "backup".


How's that working out?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

It's not a Nexus line, won't have support like Google phones will.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cvo515 (Sep 21, 2011)

andrewjt19 said:


> It's not a Nexus line, won't have support like Google phones will.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I think we all know that Capt Obvious . My wife's s3 is sweet. With unlocked bootloader now, maybe I'll drop cm10 on it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

andrewjt19 said:


> It's not a Nexus line, won't have support like Google phones will.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


We already have AOKP, CM10, & Liquid is there really anything else? And for those that do enjoy touchwiz there's those roms as well and I'm sure sooner or later those that like miui there will be a port. Its no Nexus which I do have one but its a beast none the less lemme tell you. The battery lasts for the whole day with 4g on and I get at least 2 - 2 1/2 hrs screen on time no wifi and I haven't ran the battery down all the way yet.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

jr313 said:


> We already have AOKP, CM10, & Liquid is there really anything else? And for those that do enjoy touchwiz there's those roms as well and I'm sure sooner or later those that like miui there will be a port. Its no Nexus which I do have one but its a beast none the less lemme tell you. The battery lasts for the whole day with 4g on and I get at least 2 - 2 1/2 hrs screen on time no wifi and I haven't ran the battery down all the way yet.
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


There are plenty other good ROMs that are AOSP actually. Take a look in the development section here and you will see that. Hell some of them are even original not kangs of other ROMs.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> There are plenty other good ROMs that are AOSP actually. Take a look in the development section here and you will see that. Hell some of them are even original not kangs of other ROMs.


Yeah I know I came over from a nexus actually still have it. There are lots of aosp roms but they're pretty much the same or cherry pics from the 3 majors with themes or whatnot to differentiate between em. Soon enough if the devs decide to port them over they'll be on the S3 if not all I was saying is we do have the major ones. 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## BrUhNiGGs (Apr 2, 2012)

Shit, I'm getting tired of the battery life of my nexus. No matter which ROM or kernel I get the worst battery life. 50 min of screen time and it goes from 100% to 60% I have to charge my phone every time after a session of using Instagram or something.

I would really rather have an S3 at this point. An extra gb of ram would be good, while keeping good battery life, and a better camera. And the unlockable boot loader. Just really wish I can get a hold of a VZW tech that will offer me that...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## barski (Mar 5, 2012)

BrUhNiGGs said:


> Shit, I'm getting tired of the battery life of my nexus. No matter which ROM or kernel I get the worst battery life. 50 min of screen time and it goes from 100% to 60% I have to charge my phone every time after a session of using Instagram or something.
> 
> I would really rather have an S3 at this point. An extra gb of ram would be good, while keeping good battery life, and a better camera. And the unlockable boot loader. Just really wish I can get a hold of a VZW tech that will offer me that...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Your battery life is horrible, no lie. Might the problem be poor reception? Yesterday I was at 13hrs with 2h30m of display time at 25% battery. 13% of the time without service. Running XenonHD with franco. The people I know with the SGS3 have a hard time making a day. And both phones have 1GB ram.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

BrUhNiGGs said:


> Shit, I'm getting tired of the battery life of my nexus. No matter which ROM or kernel I get the worst battery life. 50 min of screen time and it goes from 100% to 60% I have to charge my phone every time after a session of using Instagram or something.
> 
> I would really rather have an S3 at this point. An extra gb of ram would be good, while keeping good battery life, and a better camera. And the unlockable boot loader. Just really wish I can get a hold of a VZW tech that will offer me that...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Just buy a second battery and a stand alone charger for $25 on amazon. That's what I did and I can't remember the last time my phone was jailed to a charger.

But on another note.... 40% for 50 min of consecutive screen on time seems low to me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

BrUhNiGGs said:


> Shit, I'm getting tired of the battery life of my nexus. No matter which ROM or kernel I get the worst battery life. 50 min of screen time and it goes from 100% to 60% I have to charge my phone every time after a session of using Instagram or something.
> 
> I would really rather have an S3 at this point. An extra gb of ram would be good, while keeping good battery life, and a better camera. And the unlockable boot loader. Just really wish I can get a hold of a VZW tech that will offer me that...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You have something else happening if it's that bad.


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

barski said:


> Your battery life is horrible, no lie. Might the problem be poor reception? Yesterday I was at 13hrs with 2h30m of display time at 25% battery. 13% of the time without service. Running XenonHD with franco. The people I know with the SGS3 have a hard time making a day. And both phones have 1GB ram.


I too get horrible battery life, mainly because of a poor signal, which is why I am seriously considering getting an sgs3 to replace my gnexus.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Stock battery on my SGS3. No WiFi all 4g

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I hate that this computer in my pocket doesn't hold a charge longer then a day. Shit pisses me off.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I hate that this computer in my pocket doesn't hold a charge longer then a day. Shit pisses me off.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yah, it does piss you off when you don't use it all day to find that it lost 60% of its battery just from a weak signal.


----------



## luckylui (Jul 26, 2011)

The fugly touchwiz kills the sgsIII. Thus I'm never getting a phone w touchwiz.

Galaxy Nexus HSPA+


----------



## BrUhNiGGs (Apr 2, 2012)

barski said:


> Your battery life is horrible, no lie. Might the problem be poor reception? Yesterday I was at 13hrs with 2h30m of display time at 25% battery. 13% of the time without service. Running XenonHD with franco. The people I know with the SGS3 have a hard time making a day. And both phones have 1GB ram.


Nah thats not it. I have strong 4G at my home and its full bars all the time. I have wifi on since Im home most of the time and it drops 40% after 50 min of screen time with extended battery. And im actually talking about the verizon SGS3 which has 2gb of RAM. I seriously am considering switching if I have the oppertunity. I got my 7th replacement today and 4G cant even hold within a minute.


----------



## barski (Mar 5, 2012)

BrUhNiGGs said:


> Nah thats not it. I have strong 4G at my home and its full bars all the time. I have wifi on since Im home most of the time and it drops 40% after 50 min of screen time with extended battery. And im actually talking about the verizon SGS3 which has 2gb of RAM. I seriously am considering switching if I have the oppertunity. I got my 7th replacement today and 4G cant even hold within a minute.


I stand corrected, my bad about the RAM. I had 8 Droid X's, they kept sending me junk. Seen it all. DOA, junk screens, won't activate, unresponsive buttons. They gave me the option to upgrade to any 3g phone at the time. So the Droid X2 it was...what a disaster. Give Verizon a call and let them have it, don't be nice about it. Tell them 7 devices, that are basically unusable, and with a new device per week its been about 7 weeks since you had a truely usable phone. Then tell them you want some adjustments to your bill. That's how i got a free upgrade to the Droid X2. They should have no problems giving you the SGS3. << This is going to cause problems with some people here, unethical, no moral values...ect. lol


----------



## jdk2 (Jun 26, 2011)

barski said:


> ...snip... << This is going to cause problems with some people here, unethical, no moral values...ect. lol


Pfft...Yeah, And we all know how VZW excels in the ethics and morality standards department.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

I couldn't find it mentioned here, but, even though the phone is unlocked, it is only unlocked for now. They have another unlock method in waiting that _should_ work if the next OTA blocks the bootloader unlock that is currently out there. However, that doesn't mean that the next OTA won't use a more secure or different method to lock the phone down. With the Nexus, I never have to worry about an OTA locking my bootloader, or making it so that the bootloader is unable to be unlocked. Also, while AOSP is working, it isn't without its problems, something that I'll never have with my Nexus either. The hacking community will also stand by the Nexus for longer than the SGS3 due to the support from Google as well. Look how long the Nexus One stuck around.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Once you unlock your boot loader on the s3. You don't have to worry about it being locked again. Just as long as you're not stupid enough to take an ota.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

exarkun said:


> Yah, it does piss you off when you don't use it all day to find that it lost 60% of its battery just from a weak signal.


Don't have this issue. GSM 1, CDMA 0.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

luckylui said:


> The fugly touchwiz kills the sgsIII. Thus I'm never getting a phone w touchwiz.
> 
> Galaxy Nexus HSPA+


That's why you root and put AOSP on this beast. Like I did. Haha
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Don't have this issue. GSM 1, CDMA 0.


Me either and I have Verizon. I've left my phone off the charger at night fully charged and woke up with 80% battery life still.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

imnuts said:


> I couldn't find it mentioned here, but, even though the phone is unlocked, it is only unlocked for now. They have another unlock method in waiting that _should_ work if the next OTA blocks the bootloader unlock that is currently out there. However, that doesn't mean that the next OTA won't use a more secure or different method to lock the phone down. With the Nexus, I never have to worry about an OTA locking my bootloader, or making it so that the bootloader is unable to be unlocked. Also, while AOSP is working, it isn't without its problems, something that I'll never have with my Nexus either. The hacking community will also stand by the Nexus for longer than the SGS3 due to the support from Google as well. Look how long the Nexus One stuck around.


Custom ROMs take the OTA apks out of the mix that's why you don't recieve them. Unless you unroot and want to accept the ota
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

jr313 said:


> Custom ROMs take the OTA apks out of the mix that's why you don't recieve them. Unless you unroot and want to accept the ota
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


and what happens when you have to get your phone replaced and it comes with an OTA that cant be unlocked?


----------



## barski (Mar 5, 2012)

Not doing to bad on battery today.

Sent in many 1's & 0's.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

mbh87 said:


> and what happens when you have to get your phone replaced and it comes with an OTA that cant be unlocked?


Unless you have a Motorola phone the odds are good to unlock updated phones. The bolt was relocked in like 2 or 3 updates and still a way was found to unlock that phone. I really think most phone makers don't care about a locked boot loader because if they did they would do like Motorola does.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> and what happens when you have to get your phone replaced and it comes with an OTA that cant be unlocked?


I haven't ran into those problems so I couldn't tell you. But the android community always finds a way. Like Hellboy said unless its moto you don't worry because they leave a loop hole for the android community. Notice HTC, Samsung don't encrypt their software.








Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## inkedadrenaline (Jul 28, 2012)

nhat said:


> Everyone keeps bringing up TouchWiz as if anybody here would keep it instead of flashing CM10.


Thank you.......smh

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

barski said:


> Not doing to bad on battery today.
> 
> Sent in many 1's & 0's.


All WiFi?
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

jr313 said:


> All WiFi?
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


probably, he probably has the 3800mah battery as well


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

jr313 said:


> Custom ROMs take the OTA apks out of the mix that's why you don't recieve them. Unless you unroot and want to accept the ota
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Just because you don't install OTAs anymore doesn't mean that everything will keep working fine. There are proprietary items in AOSP builds that are needed, and you could potentially have proprietary kernel bits as well that have a check in place to make sure everything is what it should be. There are several ways that you can be screwed over even if you don't accept an OTA.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

jr313 said:


> I haven't ran into those problems so I couldn't tell you. But the android community always finds a way. Like Hellboy said unless its moto you don't worry because they leave a loop hole for the android community. Notice HTC, Samsung don't encrypt their software.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dunno about you but I'd rather not wait months when I can have a device that I can take home and instantly unlock no matter what. I'd shell out money on the dev SIII before giving anything to VZW.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

The sgs3 just feels too childish to me. Plus the gnex has excellent dev support.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## barski (Mar 5, 2012)

luigi90210 said:


> probably, he probably has the 3800mah battery as well


About 75% of the time I'm on Wi-Fi. And I have the Samsung extended battery. 2100 mah. Set franco 241 to power saver. Sweet victory!

Sent in many 1's & 0's.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> Dunno about you but I'd rather not wait months when I can have a device that I can take home and instantly unlock no matter what. I'd shell out money on the dev SIII before giving anything to VZW.


I do have a dev SIII now that my boot loader is unlocked. And I don't know who yous have as a carrier but I highly doubt Verizon is going to have another nexus phone, I hope im wrong but the it looks that way as they love to try and have everything locked up. So does this mean you'll jump carriers in order to keep getting the nexus line that's ready made to unlock? 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## barski (Mar 5, 2012)

jr313 said:


> All WiFi?
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Roughly 75% of the time.

Sent in many 1's & 0's.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> The sgs3 just feels too childish to me. Plus the gnex has excellent dev support.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Its funny you say that because a lot of ppl said that about the Nexus when it came out. In other phone forums they would say Samsung's phones feel like toys or not very good build quality. They would never buy a phone that felt like that. Guys I love my Nexus phone still I have it right next to my SIII on my nightstand ready to pop my sim in, don't get me wrong I don't wna come off as a SIII fanboy. I'm just a phone junky is all always looking for the latest and if another Nexus comes to Verizon best believe it will be mine. 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Axium (Jan 21, 2012)

I wouldn't use an s3 unless someone gave me it for free. Even then, I've grown accustomed to my nexus


----------



## opensourceordie (Jul 22, 2012)

spending that kind of money would be like upgrading from a Panasonic 42" Plasma to a 44" Plasma for $500.

No way not worth it.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

If you got it spend it you can't take it with you is my motto. It also helps not having to pay full price having a sister n law working for best buy mobile, and my cuz works for Vriz
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

barski said:


> About 75% of the time I'm on Wi-Fi. And I have the Samsung extended battery. 2100 mah. Set franco 241 to power saver. Sweet victory!
> 
> Sent in many 1's & 0's.


ok that makes sense, i never go on wifi(unlimited data ftw) because I'm never at a wifi area and even if i keep 4g off the best i can get is 10 hours with an hour of screen on time

i go to school from 8am to 6pm and if it wasnt for my car charger my phone would be dead
imo thats really lacking and i have the oem extended battery


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

opensourceordie said:


> spending that kind of money would be like upgrading from a Panasonic 42" Plasma to a 44" Plasma for $500.
> 
> No way not worth it.


This would be accurate if the 42" is a plasma which displays 480p/720i and the 44" is an OLED which displays 1080p.

If you're going to make comparisons, at least make them accurate. Your post reeks of fanboy.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> ok that makes sense, i never go on wifi(unlimited data ftw) because I'm never at a wifi area and even if i keep 4g off the best i can get is 10 hours with an hour of screen on time
> 
> i go to school from 8am to 6pm and if it wasnt for my car charger my phone would be dead
> imo thats really lacking and i have the oem extended battery


2 words: spare batteries.


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

jr313 said:


> Me either and I have Verizon. I've left my phone off the charger at night fully charged and woke up with 80% battery life still.
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


I too have verizon, however the signal at my home is very poor.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

nhat said:


> 2 words: spare batteries.


i shouldn't have to carry any spare batteries, didnt have to do it with my og droid, didnt have to do it with my droid x, and i wont do it with my nexus
my mom doesnt carry any spare batteries and she plays angry birds all day long on her sgs3, why cant my nexus do that?

the nexus is a wonderful phone and i love mine but battery life sucks more than a $20 hooker


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> i shouldn't have to carry any spare batteries, didnt have to do it with my og droid, didnt have to do it with my droid x, and i wont do it with my nexus
> my mom doesnt carry any spare batteries and she plays angry birds all day long on her sgs3, why cant my nexus do that?
> 
> the nexus is a wonderful phone and i love mine but battery life sucks more than a $20 hooker


What other choice do you have? It's like buying a Honda S2K and complaining about why it doesn't have the horsepower of a z06 or the fuel efficiency of a hybrid.

Our phones just don't get good battery life like other phones do. As I stated in my previous post, Motorolas get far better battery life than other smart phones, iPhone included.

You can continue to ask why or you can deal with it like the rest of us. Either use it less so a charge will last the whole day or use it how you want to and carry a charger and/or spare batteries. You shouldn't have to but it's the only choice you have with our phones.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

jr313 said:


> I do have a dev SIII now that my boot loader is unlocked. And I don't know who yous have as a carrier but I highly doubt Verizon is going to have another nexus phone, I hope im wrong but the it looks that way as they love to try and have everything locked up. So does this mean you'll jump carriers in order to keep getting the nexus line that's ready made to unlock?
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


No, you do not have a dev SIII. You have a regular SIII with an unlocked bootloader and still have to worry about potentially getting a locked phone if you have to get yours replaced. I already ditched VZW months back and while they may not carry the the Nexus directly hopefully for the sake of some of you they will at least allow it on their network if Google makes a CDMA variant again.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

They could turn off mobile data when they are not using it to save battery life. Do you really think they will really do that? Lol. I figured long ago that people like that just wants to complain. They don't want to hear solutions to their problems.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> They could turn off mobile data when they are not using it to save battery life. Do you really think they will really do that? Lol. I figured long ago that people like that just wants to complain. They don't want to hear solutions to their problems.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


I'd rather change batteries than turn of data/sync. No use having a smartphone if it has data/sync off. But yes people always need something to complain about. Give the SGS3 switchers long enough and they will complain about it as well.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't see what the big deal is about carrying an extra battery. It's not like it's the size of a cinder block. And to stay on topic, no, I haven't considered the S3. After having a Nexus device, it's hard to consider anything else. And I love the clean, button less look on the face of my Nexus.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> I don't see what the big deal is about carrying and extra battery. It's not like it's the size of a cinder block.


People ALWAYS have to have something to complain about. In about another month or 2 they will start complaining that something is wrong with their SIII, just the way it works. A manufacture could make the perfect and it still wouldn't be enough.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

nhat said:


> I don't see what the big deal is about carrying and extra battery. It's not like it's the size of a cinder block. And to stay on topic, no, I haven't considered the S3. After having a Nexus device, it's hard to consider anything else. And I love the clean, button less look on the face of my Nexus.


you shouldnt have to carry an extra battery to have to get through the day, thats a bit ridiculous imo
you dont have to do that with the sgs3, htc rezound, the droid razr and iphone(well in this case a portable charger), and i didnt have to do it with my 4 year old og droid and my 2 year old droid x, why should i have to do that now with the nexus?


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/PowerGen-External-Blackberry-Sensation-Thunderbolt/dp/B005VBNYDS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1345572684&sr=8-1&keywords=galaxy+nexus+power+pack

I have been thinking about getting one of these instead of an extra battery. I spend a ton of time at school and having this in my backpack would make it super easy to charge when I'm not using it.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> you shouldnt have to carry an extra battery to have to get through the day, thats a bit ridiculous imo
> you dont have to do that with the sgs3, htc rezound, the droid razr and iphone(well in this case a portable charger), and i didnt have to do it with my 4 year old og droid and my 2 year old droid x, why should i have to do that now with the nexus?


Depends on how you use your phone. I have to carry a spare battery with my S3, just like I did for my GNex.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Until battery technology catches up you will always be limited more and more with newer smart phones on how the battery lasts. Only reason the razor maxx has great battery life is the size of the battery in it. How would battery life on a maxx really stand up if it had the stock battery sizes of other phones? Reason why other manufacturers has such small batteries in them. Is because people wants sleek thin smart phones. If they put the battery that should be in it. People would call it a brick and hate it.

My thunderbolt I have 3 batteries and found out my wife's merge has the same battery. So we can interchange our batteries. I don't mind swapping batteries. What I did while at Disney last year. It was funny in the park watching people with iPhones sitting next to power outlets charging their iPhones. So I just has to rub it in by switching my batteries in front of them.lol. the look they give was classic.

In the end you have many solutions to choose from. Just pick what's best for you.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

> http://www.amazon.co...exus power pack
> 
> I have been thinking about getting one of these instead of an extra battery. I spend a ton of time at school and having this in my backpack would make it super easy to charge when I'm not using it.


Then you have it in your backpack plugged in to your USB port of your phone and then somehow it breaks off your phone USB port by dropping your backpack. Its easier and safer to just have a spare battery. Plus you don't have to wait for it to charge your phone.

Also you have to charge this backup to then charge your phone battery. When you can have 2 phone batteries charged and not have any down time. Just pop it in and go.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Then you have it in your backpack plugged in to your USB port of your phone and then somehow it breaks off your phone USB port by dropping your backpack. Its easier and safer to just have a spare battery. Plus you don't have to wait for it to charge your phone.
> 
> Also you have to charge this backup to then charge your phone battery. When you can have 2 phone batteries charged and not have any down time. Just pop it in and go.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


It's so inconvenient though to take off a case like my aegis and then reboot, possibly sitting at the google logo for 5-10 minutes haha. Plus you could charge the phone up to 2.5 times with it. I don't have any concern about the usb cable breaking. To each his own though haha


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I've carried an extra battery with every smart phone I've owned. OG Droid, Incredible, Droid X, Fascinate, Thunderbolt, and now my Nexus. *None* of them made it through the day without having to be charged, or me swapping out the battery.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I actually like the idea of the home button but that's just me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> I actually like the idea of the home button but that's just me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Meh that's one of my big gripes. I played with my neighbors phone and it's not raised enough for me. Just really don't want a physical button or even capacitive buttons. Google placed on screen buttons for a reason and OEMs need to go with them IMO.


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

Burncycle said:


> http://www.amazon.com/PowerGen-External-Blackberry-Sensation-Thunderbolt/dp/B005VBNYDS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1345572684&sr=8-1&keywords=galaxy+nexus+power+pack
> 
> I have been thinking about getting one of these instead of an extra battery. I spend a ton of time at school and having this in my backpack would make it super easy to charge when I'm not using it.


Actually, that can come in handy. I have the mophie power station that charges at 2.1 amps. Mophie is a lot more expensive, but the power stations in general come in handy when no outlet is available. I used to be opposed to swapping batteries, and it is a little inconvenient, but I just dont care any more. I'll keep my gnex with multiple batteries and the s3 users can keep ICS and touchwiz.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Depends on how you use your phone. I have to carry a spare battery with my S3, just like I did for my GNex.


you have a point there, i guess for my usage the sgs3 would be perfect seeing how i only really use my phone with about an hour worth of screen time cause imo all of my phones before were able to get through the day(about 16hours of battery life) but the nexus is the only one that struggles


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Meh that's one of my big gripes. I played with my neighbors phone and it's not raised enough for me. Just really don't want a physical button or even capacitive buttons. Google placed on screen buttons for a reason and OEMs need to go with them IMO.


I think it was retarded of Samsung to use use both a physical & capacitive buttons. When I'm trying a new ROM & I don't have the softkey mod installed yet, I either mash down on the capacitives or I try to touch the physical button. It's annoying!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I think it was retarded of Samsung to use use both a physical & capacitive buttons. When I'm trying a new ROM & I don't have the softkey mod installed yet, I either mash down on the capacitives or I try to touch the physical button. It's annoying!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


That's going to fuck me up too. Got a SGS3 being delivered tomorrow! Very much excite!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

nhat said:


> That's going to fuck me up too. Got a SGS3 being delivered tomorrow! Very much excite!


You get the vzw version?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

brkshr said:


> You get the vzw version?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Yup, staying with VZW until my contract is up in 12/13. Got a VZW network extender on the way too. Hopefully, it'll allow me to receive/make phone calls and send/receive texts while at home.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

nhat said:


> Got a VZW network extender on the way too. Hopefully, it'll allow me to receive/make phone calls and send/receive texts while at home.


You'll be amazed at the difference it makes. Did you get them to send it to you for free?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

nhat said:


> Yup, staying with VZW until my contract is up in 12/13. Got a VZW network extender on the way too. Hopefully, it'll allow me to receive/make phone calls and send/receive texts while at home.


My buddies network extender has worked flawlessly for 2 years now. He's happy with it.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## barski (Mar 5, 2012)

luigi90210 said:


> ok that makes sense, i never go on wifi(unlimited data ftw) because I'm never at a wifi area and even if i keep 4g off the best i can get is 10 hours with an hour of screen on time
> 
> i go to school from 8am to 6pm and if it wasnt for my car charger my phone would be dead
> imo thats really lacking and i have the oem extended battery


I also have the unlimited data, but still use WiFi at work since it's by far faster than Verizon's 3G. As a network administrator im always around a power source, needless to say the battery never goes below 50% at work. This past spring in college I had the Droid X, from 8am to 6pm classes as well. Always had a spare battery or 2 or 3 in the backpack haha


----------



## BrUhNiGGs (Apr 2, 2012)

Got my S3 ordered from the VZW Rep and it will here on Monday. Bye 7th gnex...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

